# blue velvets going white



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have received some blue velvets and a couple are going almost solid white. I put the white ones in a breeder box to keep them away from the others but the breeder box is in the tank with the rest of the shrimp. I think they have bacterial infection. should I remove that breeder box from that tank so the others don't get it or is it ok in the same tank.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

im also concerned because they are in a split tank with my blue diamonds. the blue diamonds are doing fine but just concerned.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would remove those whitish ones to a stand alone tank...bare bottom is fine just put some floating plants in it to give them something to crawl/hang on to.

It could be bacterial and if so they will probably die soon...sorry. Best to keep them isolated from your others, or you could lose all of them.

Being in the same tank they are still sharing the same water! 

Any small bowl with an airstone in it will do till you see how they fair. If after a week they are still ok, then you could probably put them back in the tank.

Got any alder cones? These are handy to keep as they are anti-bacterial in nature and help with problems in shrimp tanks.

It could also be that they are stressed out from being moved and have lost some of their color. I have a Blue Dream that is very pale blue, that I thought
was dying, but she's not...just a paler color.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

defiantly not from move. it has been a couple months since I have got them. I will move them to a small 1.5g tank as that is all I have to put them in at the moment that wont contaminate other shrimp or put them on the menu.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

also where could I get alder cones? B.A.? I have not seen them before but I also have never looked for any.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry to jump in on this thread, but I'm interested in where to get alder cones too. I've seen them in the "wild" but I'm not sure if those are safe.

My cherry shrimps have started to turn white and die off as well  I was hoping it was just an age thing, but I've lost 3 now and a 4th one is beginning to go white. I tried separating in a breeder box and it didn't help so yeah a different tank is a good recommendation.

It's weird because all of them are male


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Usually someone brings alder cones to the fish auctions (1st one is Mar 21st in Hamilton...Waterdown actually) You could also look on kijiji to see if there is anyone selling them, or post on here wanted.

Bwhiskered used to have them, maybe a few other people.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Angel Fins has Alder Cones. That's where I get mine from.....
It makes the water turn colour from the tannins but I have very happy shrimp  (I also put in half an almond leaf..they LOVE them too!!)

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=9


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Any updates from this?

Also is there a difference between shrimp turning milky white on the inside vs. slowly turning opaque/solid white on the inside? More of my shrimp seem to be getting solid white lines on the inside that eventually join up to make the entire interior white


----------

